# Custom made Nano shrimp tanks.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I am taking orders for these custom made shrimp tanks!
These are made with 3/16 glass with exceptional clarity. 
Lids are also available at an additional cost and can be cut to specs.

Tank only 12 x 12 x 12 $60 each.
Lids TBD depending on specs.

Delivery will be approx 2-3 weeks.

If you wish to have one of these very nice tanks at half the cost of a regular Nano shrimp tank, please let me know.

I am currently redoing all of my 16 tanks to these are they are compact, you can fit 3 on a 3ft stand and 4 across a 48" stand/cabinet/worktable.

They are not heavy to lift even with water in them. Glass is easy to clean.
thanks for looking.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

These are really nice, but they are not starphire glass correct? 

The Starphire is sold at similar prices for the exact same dimensions. I guess they are also easily scratched... and built more for aesthetics though.


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

what makes the starphire glass so special?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Low iron content removes the greenish tint to them and makes it 'clearer'


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

WOW backhanded compliment much???



Kerohime said:


> These are really nice, but they are not starphire glass correct?
> 
> The Starphire is sold at similar prices for the exact same dimensions. I guess they are also easily scratched... and built more for aesthetics though.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Kerohime said:


> These are really nice, but they are not starphire glass correct?
> 
> The Starphire is sold at similar prices for the exact same dimensions. I guess they are also easily scratched... and built more for aesthetics though.


Hey noob, these are hand made tanks by one of our forum members, don't be a d*ck.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OKay everyone, be nice.  Please be more aware of what you are writing before you hit the post button.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Not really sure why this post is in the buy/sell, obviously these tanks are being made/built to be resold at a profit. This is the last time I'm moving one of these threads. I think you have been warned too...

No commercial posts!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

It was supposed to be in the hardware sale section  My appologies, I am on heavy duty meds for a root canal infection and am woozy from them, must have clicked the wrong section by mistake....just delete it. thanks I will repost it in the sale section where it was supposed to be in the first place.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

No it was there, I moved it to the General Marketplace.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

*updated pics of my custom tanks.*

Just thought Id post a couple of pics of the tanks now that they are all setup and running with shrimps already occupying them. I have only setup 8 so far, another 5 still to go! Whew...
http://s365.photobucket.com/albums/oo91/janftica/shrimps/


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

They are beautiful! Wish I had a setup like that. lol I'm not there yet but I keep on thinking I need more tanks for all the different types of shrimps that I absolutely have to have...


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

that's a very nice tank. The 4 together is amazing for someone who would want multiple varieties of shrimps (or bettas or guppies, etc).


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

thank you. Yes in some of the tanks I have 2 different colors.
Blue/Black tigers with Blue Pearls
Yellows with Blue Bees
then singly in each tank
CBS 
Blue/Blonde Tigers
Taiwan Fire Reds
Super Tigers
Goldens with CRS
and my high grade CRS breeding tank with the babies!

Black Orange eyed tigers
Rili shrimps and Orange Sakuras are going in the remaining ones.

Im keeping my 20 gallon long and 30 gallon for grow out tanks for the babies.
Still lots of work yet to do to get the remaining ones up and running, and will have to change the soil to Netlea or ADA because of the Fluval PH swings, but that's not a big problem, just time consuming cause I have to wait to get the soil till next weekend when I will be out in Markham.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Sent u a pm


----------

